# Librax & Amitryptiline....any advise?



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2016)

I am a 36 yr old woman and have had IBS-A for as long as I can remember. Started at a very early age. Had many many tests run when I was young but doctors weren't really diagnosing IBS then so they told my mom it was all in my head. She even took me to a children's hospital to have more tests but when they wanted to do a scope I said no and decided then that it was something I just had to live with. 
I have never found anyone who understands the pain I go through. I have never had regular bowel movements. I constantly shift from diarrhea everyday with extreme pain to being constipated for many days. It is very common for me to go a week without going at all. Sometimes I can take Miralax and it helps but other times it ends with an episode of D for a couple of days. Oddly enough I actually don't mind the constipation that much because the diarrhea and pain from cramps is so much worse. 
When my life is stressful I definitely feel it first in my stomach and I have to take Immodium daily. But most of the time I have episodes of the extreme pain with diarrhea about once every couple of weeks. However I never know when it will come. Happens mostly in the morning but has happened at night and mid day. Sometimes after a meal and sometimes not. It has definitely changed my life. Without realizing it, I have made most decisions in my life based on my IBS. I have even had to have hemorrhoid surgery a year ago due to the constant shifts from constipation to diarrhea. 
Recently it has gotten worse and I'm having episodes of diarrhea about 3 to 4 times a week. And I now am having more hemorrhoid issues. So even though i figured he could not help me, I went to the doctor. He prescribed me Amitryptiline to take once at night and Librax to take as needed for the severe cramping and diarrhea episodes. I need to know if anyone has any experience with these and if you will, please give me your story on what they did for you.


----------

